# Abandoned House and Cars, Cambridgeshire.



## KPUrban_ (Apr 22, 2018)

Just a derelict house with some 1950's or 60's cars in the garden...

As I got a proper camera (Nikon) I decided to test it at his abandoned house where I could gain some better photos of the rotting cars.
History: I don't know much apart for it's stood here for decades. 

Anyway. 
Here's the photos.





If someone could tell me what car this is I'd be surprised and interested.





The House is like any other derelict or collapsing house nothing too special. 





It was surprising to see the ornament still on the car bonnet (Hood for the Americans).

Anyway that was just a short and local explore. 
KPUrbex: Instagram, YouTube.

Extension: I've sorted a couple of the other photo from the explore. Here they are...





The bike may have a puncture..





Surprised the paint has't rusted off.





This car has not fared too well.
.


----------



## krela (Apr 23, 2018)

Thank you but please post more than 3 photos next time.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 23, 2018)

To identify your car, you should have photographed the dash and steering wheel boss along with a side view.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Yes I will do. I was having trouble uploading them due to a different format.


----------



## KPUrban_ (Apr 24, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> To identify your car, you should have photographed the dash and steering wheel boss along with a side view.



There wasn't too much left of it to be honest.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Apr 25, 2018)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> To identify your car, you should have photographed the dash and steering wheel boss along with a side view.



Could be a Standard?


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice shots, wuda looked better wiv a Canon


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jul 17, 2018)

prettyvacant71 said:


> Nice shots, wuda looked better wiv a Canon



Thanks. Nikon is still the best one...


----------



## MrGruffy (Jul 17, 2018)

KPUrbex said:


> Just a derelict house with some 1950's or 60's cars in the garden...
> 
> As I got a proper camera (Nikon) I decided to test it at his abandoned house where I could gain some better photos of the rotting cars.
> History: I don't know much apart for it's stood here for decades.
> ...



Disappointingly short.


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jul 17, 2018)

MrGruffy said:


> Disappointingly short.



Im amazed u could find that little to photograph there too, heres my take.
https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/residential-sites/36338-16-manor.html


----------



## KPUrban_ (Jul 17, 2018)

MrGruffy said:


> Disappointingly short.



I'll extend it. It appears it's way too short.
.


----------

